# New to scrolling



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have all the tools in my shop except a scroll saw. So I went and bought a Wen scroll saw. It is a clone for many other scroll saws including HF. Overall, I like the saw, but one thing bothers me and I don't know if it is typical of all scroll saws. I was sawing some 1/2" wood and I have a hard time holding the wood down to the table. I removed the hold down foot so I could get a better view of the cut line. Even with the hold down installed, the wood still bounces up and down. Is this common of all scroll saws? At low speed, the work doesn't bounce around as much as at high speed. Is there a technique to scroll sawing I'm not aware of? With the type of projects I do (large scale train models), a scroll saw is a very useful tool.


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

You probably have the blade installed upside down. Try again after flipping the blade.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

A typical newbie problem is choosing the right blade and installing it properly.

You might tell us what blade you are using.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Some blades cut on the down stroke, and some on both up and down.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

I think it is kind of normal to some degree. If the blade is properly installed, I'd check the tension. And just practice…remember like a jig saw, let the blade do the cutting.

Those saws seem to have decent reviews as most Wen tools.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

If you are new to scrolling a great very active forum for scrollers is scrollsawvillage.com. Great group of people that are very willing to help. Not that you won't get help here but that site is 90% just about scrolling. There is a lot more to learn about scrolling than just putting a blade in a scroll saw and going at it. There are many blade in many sizes and configurations each with their purpose. There are different types of scrolling from portrait, to 3D pieces, to bowls and vases, to seashells and puzzles, then there is model making…...

But be careful, like you it was just another tool in the shop… but the more I learned about it the more I became hooked. Now, I spend more time with it than any other tool in my shop!


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

As others have asked, what type of blade and what vendor blades are you using. All blades should have some kind of indicator as to which way is up. If you are using cheap blades, toss them and get some good ones, I use Flying Dutchman and Pegas blades. No matter what blade, if you try to cut too fast the work piece will want to jump around, slow and steady is the best way to cut.


----------



## cowboyup3371 (Nov 10, 2017)

I have also learned the slower I push the wood through and the more I left the blade do the work the less it bounces on me


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Yes slow feed rate and lots of downward pressure on the wood will help this problem a lot. The scroll saw is absolutely the slowest cutting saw in a workshop. Take your time with it. Remember that the cut with a scroll saw is the best , smoothest cut of any saw so there is no sanding necessary of that cut in solid wood. It is like you are cutting and sanding at the same time.


----------

